# Foundation Dilemmas



## MsEVILVENUS1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi All you Beautiful ladies! For so long I have enjoyed reading this forum and then I finally put my painted nails down and joined I'm so happy!
I don't feel so all alone looking for the right color match in foundations now. For years I have mixed and reformulated hundreds of foundations to come up with my skin tone. The closest match ever was in Prescriptive back in the day when they use to match their foundation colors and undertones to perfection. YSl foundations came second until the formulas changed and spf was added. Mac and Bobbi Brown imo get so stuck on red, peach, and orange in their NC. After nc42 here comes the peachy nc43/44 and so on. Becca comes close to getting the right undertones in the darker shades like mink, tobacco. But, gets too red and ashy in most neutral cool tones. Newbie Marc Jacobs is a work in progress and I've tried the genius gel foundations in #82 cocoa light but just a bit too deep and a not golden enough and no matter how i look at it the ashy and grey keeps creeping in but never too red or orange and the worst of it comes in his darker shades (3) please expand. My biggest peeve is my undertones are different from my neck which is straight up lite medium brown no reds, no yellow and orange just like a sandy color on the beach. My advice is using color correctors and working with a color wheel will help diminish the red and yellow and blues in most all foundations. Well here's a short list of foundations working for my complexion that is sensitive and oily and acne prone.
Mac F/B c6 +C4
Estee lauder DW in 4n2 the best match 
Nar’s no foundation match me only the concealer in Caramel
Mac Blot in medium touched up with deep dark around my mouth and jaw line
Bobbi Brown Ever wear in golden 6 before formula change spf added now too orangey
Maybelline Fit me Pore less in 330 + 322 
Becca radiance in tobacco lightened with tan
Iman foundation stick in sand 5 now too orange
Laura Mercier in BB cream in Tan nothing in foundations
Mac Match master close in shade 6 peachy factor again in Tech nc43+44
I like to try Black Opals new extended stick shades in Cashew and Amber but I want to know if the undertones are beige with peach, or red.
Hope this is helping someone with the neutral undertones and try correctors (7 primary colors on amazon) let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 14, 2015)

Not sure about the foundations you're asking about; hopefully others can help with that!

I've encountered similar issues, on the paler end of the spectrum. I've encountered too pink, too yellow, and too peach foundations. The closest for me has been MUFE's Ultra HD in Y205, which is a smidge too light for me (!). I've mixed it with a darker shade of the same foundation, or with NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia. 

Have you looked at or tried Cover FX's Custom Color Drops for mixing?


----------



## MsEVILVENUS1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi shellygrrl, I have tried Cover FX's Custom Color Drops when it first came out and I did try it in my Mark Jacob's genius foundation..It did like it the chemistry made the foundation ball up, it was weird in color also I was trying to lighten it without the ashy cast. but, it didn't work so I mixed it in my oil-free moisturizer and it made heavy and left me oily. I like to give it another go at it and sort it out to find there must be a way for me to work it in my Professional cosmetic supplies. I have experienced some of your issues on the lighter side too. Lancome and Becca do well with their understanding of under tones.that lean towards the pink and yellow. I have found that under cutting most of the off tones I would add some of MAC's f&B in white. I've gotten great results with that method. And using color correctors to cancel out the offensive reds,peach,orange.etc.. Using a color wheel can be helpful if you are not familiar. New things are coming soon for 2016. I know that  nubies like Tom Ford, kvt,and MJ will be making some positive changes for their customs needs. Please share when you get the word for the grapevine. Are you a MUA professionally?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm not a pro MUA.


----------

